# Holiday food



## sian (Feb 4, 2011)

Is useing weekend/holiday food ok for tropical fish, my Bolivian rams and angels? 
I have used it for my coldwater fish for the last 5 yrs everytime we go away. And I put some fresh plants that they can nibble on too. 
Or can anyone recommend something else? 
Appart from having someone else to feed them OH's father feeds my other animals but I won't trust him with my precious fish lol


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

How long are you gonna be gone for. If it is anything under a week or two, don't worry about feeding them. Fish can go a long time without eating and it can do them some good to fast.


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

A week or two really? I usually try to get back after 2 or 3 days. I have juvis in my African tank with adults so am worried the adults would get hungry and scoop up the little dudes. I find if I get someone to feed my fish they usually give way too much which causes odor and ammonia and ended up losing 2 zebra females from it. Now I just wait until I'm back


----------



## M&amp;S (Feb 16, 2011)

Ditto for the not feeding them routine. Never bother if under a week, will drop a feeding block in if over a week (just one though). Just get a friend to pop in and check temperature and for leaks etc.

You could leave set portions of food for a friend to feed, and hide the rest of your food. That way they'll not be over fed. Weekly "pill boxes" can be good for that.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not add a feeding block for any reason, I would fear tank pollution.

Mouthbrooders routinely go 28 days without food so a week is no problem.

If I was leaving tiny fry I might try an automated feeder, but those can go haywire too so it is safer for adults or juvies to just skip the food for a week or even two.


----------



## sian (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys xxxx,

We will be away just over a week. So should be ok fasting them for a bit, or I may get a 7 day pill box :thumb:


----------

